# Eggs?



## Vizslaz (Nov 14, 2020)

Does anyone see a problem with soft scrambling an egg into our 4mth olds kibble in the morning?


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

Vizslaz said:


> Does anyone see a problem with soft scrambling an egg into our 4mth olds kibble in the morning?


I/We don't see any problems with the Scrambled Eggs, but Piper won't eat it if there is Kibble mixed in, it MUST be either Spinach, Cottage Cheese or just plain Scrambled Eggs!


----------



## tegee26 (Apr 25, 2018)

We have backyard chickens and feed our two V's scrambled eggs incorporated into their kibble on a regular basis. 

With that said, we were told to never feed a dog raw uncooked eggs FWIW.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

tegee26 said:


> We have backyard chickens and feed our two V's scrambled eggs incorporated into their kibble on a regular basis.
> 
> With that said, we were told to never feed a dog raw uncooked eggs FWIW.


The problem with feeding raw eggs is that they can be contaminated with salmonella. However, according to an article at the NIH*, only about 1 in 20,000 eggs are so contaminated. That's a small enough risk that I give our dogs raw eggs, YMMV.

Whether backyard chickens are more or less likely to be contaminated - I dunno.

* - Estimating the annual fraction of eggs contaminated with Salmonella enteritidis in the United States - PubMed


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Salmonella usually is a small risk only for dogs as their strong stomach acids are practically blocking the bacteria before it can attack their systems. So a healthy dog should not get sick from that bacteria hence raw feeders usually are not concerned about it. Nevertheless dogs can be still carriers, and their feces can infect other animals if in contact, including dogs with compromised immune system.

The bigger challenge with feeding raw eggs regularly in my understanding is that it can cause biotin imbalance. But then again just as so many others this is a controversial topic as some claim that as long as you feed them as a whole (including the yolk) that risk gets decreased to a minimum. The egg white has the biotin inhibitor, called Avidin. On the other hand the egg yolk is high on biotin itself, balancing out the white`s blocking activity.

I feed my dogs 1-2 times a week eggs. If i know that i have just received from a friend a farm fresh one, i am ok with feeding it raw. If i had it from the farmers`s market or in rare cases from the store i cook it. In all honesty it is another great way to hand-feed and bond, when my dogs hear me peeling the boiled eggs, they all line up in the kitchen and are waiting for their handout


----------



## Jessica223 (Dec 29, 2020)

Really Helpful Discussion. Thank you.


----------



## LMP (Oct 25, 2020)

Vizslaz said:


> Does anyone see a problem with soft scrambling an egg into our 4mth olds kibble in the morning?


We did this when our V was a puppy too help with gaining weight and he loved it, then started refusing to eat kibble unless there were mix ins.

I had to change his food and stop the mix ins to get him to eat plain kibble again. (During the change in food he seemed to find it interesting enough that he would eat it without the mix in). Now we will still give him eggs but I do it during training or separately from his kibble to avoid picky eating and it has been working. 

May not be a problem for all dogs, but just something to consider if you don’t want it to become expected by them.


----------



## Jessica223 (Dec 29, 2020)

And that's why i hate cooking :/ 
Suggesting you to choose the best breakfast restaurants near you for cheap and healthy breakfast


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

John N said:


> I/We don't see any problems with the Scrambled Eggs, but Piper won't eat it if there is Kibble mixed in, it MUST be either Spinach, Cottage Cheese or just plain Scrambled Eggs!


 Can I come and have breakfast with Piper?


----------



## John N (Sep 11, 2020)

gunnr said:


> Can I come and have breakfast with Piper?


You are very welcome! 😁


----------

